# Dynamique 47, good or not?



## Simio47 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi everybody. Does any one know anything about Dynamique yachts? I am looking at a Dynamique 47 which looks good but I know nothing about them. Also have a Corbin 39 PH for sale, message me for more details.


----------



## bluestone (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi I see you didnt get a reply but we have a Dynamique and have owned it for more than 10 years it is in the Mediterranean. It has pleased us a lot and has mostly good points but not perfect. Let me know if you are still interested.


----------



## Simio47 (Aug 26, 2012)

​Hi, that's really good timing; a deal just fell through on something else so we will be looking again at the Dynamique. Any pointers you can give would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

I've never been on one so I can't provide any specific info, but one was in my boatyard for a bottom job and I can say with certainty that they are gorgeous.


----------



## bluestone (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes, def. go for the Dynamique. She sails brilliantly and beats Amels and Halbergs. They are elegant ladies with nice lines. Parts, if of a high spec. can be expensive to replace though...but quality lasts.

Figure that you live perhaps in USA so our boat would be too far for you ....unless you want to sail her across the Atlantic with us! Ours was built to the highest specification for the owner. However , he had two identical Dynamiques built and one of them used to be in the Caribbean...so closer for you to check her out.

We searched for this boat for two years, travelling everywhere and doing sea trials. The Dynamique 47 is worth the wait.


----------



## Nacholas (Dec 1, 2021)

Simio47 said:


> Hi everybody. Does any one know anything about Dynamique yachts? I am looking at a Dynamique 47 which looks good but I know nothing about them. Also have a Corbin 39 PH for sale, message me for more details.


Amazing boats... reliable, strong and beautifull in every corner


----------

